# The $3900 question



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: Re: model years*



rwg said:


> *I wouldn't bother going to a dealer for awhile unless it's someplace like Cutters. I was at the dealer last weekend for a service trip and they didn't know anything more than what was contained in the press releases.
> 
> And Atyclb, you are right. This is all ridiculously confusing. Why would they change model years of one and not the other? Anyway, has there been any confirmation of the model year change? The only place I saw it was in Autospies - not a source I count on for accuracy. *


It's confirmed on the bmwusa website on the home page . . . there is a link on the 04 Coupe


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: model years*



Alan F said:


> *It's confirmed on the bmwusa website on the home page . . . there is a link on the 04 Coupe *


but nothing yet on the M3 or the sedans

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## bkassing (Jan 6, 2003)

From BMW web site:

2004 3 Series Coupe and Convertible incorporate updated styling with innovative technology

The 2004 3 Series Coupe and Convertible will not only bring fresh new looks but also a number of innovations that will enhance both the driving dynamics and active safety. The 3 Series Coupe and Convertible look even more striking and have even greater presence with wider kidney grille, modified powerdome on the hood, closed and more compact front apron and the new headlight units with the directional indicators which reach up higher at the sides. 

The headlights not only have a new look but feature optional adaptive controls. This revolutionary feature, offered in combination with Bi-Xenon headlights, allows the headlights to actually follow the road. B y applying networked data such as steering angle and direction, road speed, and yaw rates, the headlights will turn in order to follow the road.

In addition to LED taillights US versions of the 2004 3 Series Coupe and Convertible will feature BMW?s dynamic adaptive brake light technology. During hard braking, such as in an emergency, the rear taillights join the brake lights at the same intensity, giving a bolder warning to following drivers.

The 330Ci Coupe and Convertible are renown for their driving dynamics. Those dynamics will be further enhanced for 2004 with the addition of a standard six-speed manual transmission. This fall both the 325Ci and 330Ci Coupes and Convertibles will be available with an optional six-speed Sequential Manual Gearbox. The 2004 3 Series Coupe and Convertible begin production in March and arrive at BMW centers in April.


----------

